# Kim Kardashian ist schwanger



## Sachse (31 Dez. 2012)

*Gerade als Rapper Kanye West auf der Bühne in Altlantic City seinen neuen Song anstimmen will, ändert er kurzfristig seine Meinung und fordert das Publikum stattdessen lieber auf: „Einen tosenden Applaus für meine Baby-Mama, bitte!“*

Dieser kleine Satz sorgt nicht nur für die wahrscheinlich letzten Promi-Baby-News des Jahres 2012, sondern auch weltweit für Aufruhr. Denn der Name Kim Kardashian, ob man sie nun mag, oder nicht, ist fast jedem ein Begriff.

Der Reality-Star steht oft und vor allem gerne im Mittelpunkt. Gerüchte um eine angebliche Schwangerschaft gab es bereits viele. Sogar von Zwillingen war die Rede. Was Kim vor kurzem auf ihrer Twitter-Seite selbst noch als „unangenehme Grippe-Symptome“ beschrieb, ist also ganz normale Morgenübelkeit.

In der Kardashian/Jenner Familie sind derweil alle aus dem Häuschen, ob der Aussicht auf ein weiteres Familienmitglied. Kims Schwester Kourtney schrieb: „Endlich kann ich die frohe Neuigkeit mit allen teilen. Unsere Familie wird um einen Engel reicher. Ich bin vor Freude ganz außer mir.“

Auch Kims Sprecher haben die Schwangerschaft mittlerweile bestätigt. Kim und Kanye sind seit acht Monaten offiziell ein Paar. Eng befreundet sind sie jedoch bereits seit dem Jahr 2009. Jetzt werden die 32-Jährige und ihr 35-jähriger Freund bald Eltern.

Einziger Wermutstropfen bei all‘ der Freude: Kim ist leider noch mit ihrem Ex Kris Humphries verheiratet. Der hat nach wie vor kein Einverständnis zu einer Scheidung gegeben. Vor Gericht will er beweisen, dass seine Ehe zu Kim ein „Betrug“ war.

Quelle: viply.de

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kim


----------



## chris85 (31 Dez. 2012)

Jo das wird sicher nette Bilder geben von ihr.


----------



## hottyzwazwe (1 Jan. 2013)

die wird bestimmt richtig dick und fett :thumbup:


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

das arme kind....


----------



## Don76 (3 Jan. 2013)

Owei. Das wird so eine gefühlte 3-Jahresschwangerschaft wie bei Beyoncé.


----------



## beachkini (3 Jan. 2013)

*Kim Kardashian - Schwangerschaft kurbelt Sex-Tape-Verkauf an*

Seit wenigen Tagen wissen wir: Kim Kardashian, 32, und Kanye West, 35, werden Eltern. Unglaublich aber wahr: vor allem die Verkaufszahlen von Kims Sex-Tape sind seit der Neuigkeit in die Höhe geschnellt. 

Die amerikanische Porno-Produktionsgesellschaft "Vivid Entertainment", die die Rechte an Kims erotischen Filmchen besitzt, erklärte auf Anfrage des Online-Portals "TMZ", dass der Verkauf des Streifens seit Bekanntgabe der Schwangerschaft umd ganze 80% angestiegen sei. 

Einen Gewinner scheint die ganze "Kimye"-Baby-Hysterie also schon gefunden zu haben. Das besagte Tape zeigt Kim im Jahr 2007 mit ihrem damaligen Freund, dem Sänger Ray J.
(ok-magazin.de)


Das Video, gifs oder Caps sind hier nach wie vor verboten!


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

Mit vielen hatte die gute Kim schon näheren Kontakt, aber der Herr West durfte sie schwängern. Obs am Bankkonto liegt?


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Noch jemand in dem Kardashian Clan!


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

wish her to have a happy life


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Not really my cup of tea, but I wish them the best.


----------

